# Me cutting begining night shift



## loggerpete (May 20, 2007)

Night shift blows


----------



## BC_Logger (May 20, 2007)

hey thats cheating get out there with your chain saw :hmm3grin2orange: 

good pic is that a deere or a tiger cat


----------



## Ryan Willock (May 20, 2007)

I've never seen a green Cat before. That would have to be a Jack.


----------



## loggerpete (May 21, 2007)

*Its a Timberjack,GN Roy head*

I wish it was back to Chainsaws and skidders,better life back then.


----------



## clearance (May 21, 2007)

Where you at Pete?


----------



## loggerpete (May 21, 2007)

Thunder bay,Ont


----------



## BC_Logger (May 21, 2007)

how much can you cut a day with your harvester


----------



## timber savage (May 25, 2007)

*hey pete*

Hey logger pete i'm from thunder bay also just thought i'd say hi and tell ya night shift ain"t that bad so suck it up and get cutting...lol


----------



## loggerpete (May 26, 2007)

Usually cut from 900-2800 trees dpending on type of tree and terrain.
Been on night shift since 2000,need a rest.
Goin west to Alberta again,gave the boss notice.No more wood to cut in Thunder bay area,all the cream is gone.Nothing but pecker poles and cliffs here now.Gonna be some nice wood to cut in 60 yearsLOL


----------



## timber savage (May 26, 2007)

*hey pete*

Hey pete i hear ya about logging in alberta i just got back from there spent the winter out there bunching...also i had a look at your pics do you still work for ben? also let me know if your looking for work i know a bunch of good people as my parents live in peers alberta and my brother and father both work in the bush out there....later


----------



## loggerpete (May 26, 2007)

I`m working this week for Ben then thats it.Yeah um e-mail me with your contacts


----------



## SRT-Tech (May 27, 2007)

night shift? looks like daylight to me......... night shift is from 1200 to 0800 hours....pretty dark then... :help:


----------



## loggerpete (May 27, 2007)

Dude , real night shift is 6-6


----------



## SRT-Tech (May 27, 2007)

daaaaammmmmnnn, thats a long workday...


----------



## redprospector (May 27, 2007)

Haha, when I saw night shift I thought it might have been something like we used to do here.
We couldn't start a strip untill we finished one. If a real good strip was up next I would work untill dark to finish mine and then go cut one tree in the new strip to mark it (a lot of times by head light on the pickup). 
Not the smartest thing I ever did, but it sure got me some nice scale. It aggrivated a lot of fallers who wouldn't work past 2 or 3 in the afternoon too.

Andy


----------



## sILlogger (May 28, 2007)

so u guys cut trees 24 hours a day up there??? crazy talk...those logs are pretty small...pulp???nice pics


----------



## Bicboro (Apr 13, 2008)

loggerpete said:


> Usually cut from 900-2800 trees dpending on type of tree and terrain.
> Been on night shift since 2000,need a rest.
> Goin west to Alberta again,gave the boss notice.No more wood to cut in Thunder bay area,all the cream is gone.Nothing but pecker poles and cliffs here now.Gonna be some nice wood to cut in 60 yearsLOL



I know the feeling of pecker poles and cliffs. The whole last year I was in Michigan I cut pulp wood. I was lucky if I could make quota. Since November I've been in Tennessee cutting mountain sides. Talk about cliffs. Holy Crap! I get 1/2 way down the mountain and theres huge boulders or a cliff. And I'm in a wheeled harvester so I can only hope I can go back up! I can't do any cutting at night though, I refuse to go down these 1500+ ft sides if I can't see more than 100'. Too, many bad things can happen.


----------

